# Laundry Butter as a hand cleaner



## Rosemary (Feb 13, 2021)

I’ve made the traditional laundry butter: 0%SF, 100%CO soap plus borax and washing soda for years.  A mechanic has been using it to effectively clean his hands, but he says it’s “a little harsh”. No duh...   Has anyone thinned it with either glycerin or FCO to help combat dryness as well as enabling it to be dispensed in a pump bottle?


----------



## Corsara (Feb 13, 2021)

Ooh, where can I find a recipe for this laundry butter?!


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 13, 2021)

There are many recipes out there.  This is the basic one I’ve used for about 5 years now, although I  make a much larger batch with all ingredients weighed.  It’s just 6 oz grated 0% SF CO soap into 6 c. barely boiled distilled h2o, then add 1c. Borax, then add 1 c. Washing soda.  Let stand until cool, then stick blend.


----------



## Corsara (Feb 13, 2021)

Oh, ok! That's pretty similar to what I've done with Zote before I started making soap myself.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 13, 2021)

Have you tried making it with a bar of your regular soap? It should be a lot gentler.


----------



## Corsara (Feb 13, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> Have you tried making it with a bar of your regular soap? It should be a lot gentler.


Not yet! My first batches are still curing.


----------



## earlene (Mar 4, 2021)

OMG, if I used my laundry butter for my hands, I think my skin would be bleeding in less than a week!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Mar 5, 2021)

Rosemary said:


> I’ve made the traditional laundry butter: 0%SF, 100%CO soap plus borax and washing soda for years.  A mechanic has been using it to effectively clean his hands, but he says it’s “a little harsh”. No duh...   Has anyone thinned it with either glycerin or FCO to help combat dryness as well as enabling it to be dispensed in a pump bottle?



I make the same thing, but use a Fels-Naptha bar.  Mine makes a 5 gal bucket that gets cut 50/50 with water and stored in a jug.  Best dang laundry soap out there!


----------



## bmcknight86 (Mar 10, 2021)

Rosemary said:


> There are many recipes out there.  This is the basic one I’ve used for about 5 years now, although I  make a much larger batch with all ingredients weighed.  It’s just 6 oz grated 0% SF CO soap into 6 c. barely boiled distilled h2o, then add 1c. Borax, then add 1 c. Washing soda.  Let stand until cool, then stick blend.


How do you feel your soap holds up. I just made some 100% CO LS but I’m not sure if I need to just add the washing soda directly into it or dilute the soap further to add the washing soda. I don’t want to use borax


----------

